# Anthony Bourdain in Toronto



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

Hes coming December 4th for a book signing at the Yonge and Eglinton Indigo Bookstore. It'll be the day after my birthday so I'm definatly going to show.


----------



## lifer (Aug 19, 2004)

he is going cross country i have tickets for victoria nov 6. just got the new cookbook. my owner who is a chef and i are going apparently he is speaking for a couple of hours. after we're going to try and get at least a picture to put up in our restaurant maybe see if he is up for a few bevvies anyway i'll let you know how it goes
lifer


----------



## nefandus (Oct 31, 2004)

Excellent, I'm moving from NYC to about a 2 blocks away from that bookstore in a week. Love to have him sign my KC. Was considering getting the Les Halles cookbook.


----------



## lifer (Aug 19, 2004)

i just got les halles cookbook
nice if you are into french 
it does have some funny bits in it
but it is a cookbook
same writing style as his others


----------

